# Logiciel freeware pour rendre compatible un disque dur PC et Mac



## jkee (13 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un logiciel Freeware pour mon Disque Dur LaCie qui lui permettrait de le rendre compatible avec mon Mac ainsi qu'avec mon PC.

Car pour faire reconnaître mon Disque Dur LaCie sur les deux supports, on me demande de payer un logiciel 40 dollars en plus du prix du disque dur.

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Juin 2007)

jkee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche un logiciel Freeware pour mon Disque Dur LaCie qui lui permettrait de le rendre compatible avec mon Mac ainsi qu'avec mon PC.
> 
> ...




Pour que ton disque dur soit reconnu par ton mac et ton pc, il te suffit de le formater en FAT32.


----------



## jkee (13 Juin 2007)

Ok, merci


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir

Pour ceux qui veulent se donner la peine (parce que la r&#233;cup&#233;ration et l'installation ne sont pas imm&#233;diates), il y a maintenant le freeware NTFS-3G (&#224; installer avec MacFUSE) qui permet de lire et surtout d'&#233;crire sur des disques NTFS.


----------



## Souvaroff (14 Juin 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent se donner la peine (parce que la r&#233;cup&#233;ration et l'installation ne sont pas imm&#233;diates), il y a maintenant le freeware NTFS-3G (&#224; installer avec MacFUSE) qui permet de lire et surtout d'&#233;crire sur des disques NTFS.



Oui alors celle la faut qu'on me l'explique&#8230; Parce qu'avec tous les post que j'ai lu, & tout ce qui s'en trimballe, je n'y suis toujours pas arriv&#233;&#8230;






& ce sur toutes les version que j'ai pu trouver&#8230; alors je ne suis jamais all&#233; plus loin...


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2007)

Cette version est ok (directement depuis le site) :

http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ntfs-3g-1.516.tgz


----------



## Souvaroff (14 Juin 2007)

Merci bien !! C'est top !!


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Juin 2007)

A&#239;e ! La version compil&#233;e pour Mac n'est plus disponible &#224; l'endroit habituel.

La page a &#233;t&#233; provisoirement retir&#233;e par l'auteur, un &#233;tudiant qui explique qu'il vient de commencer un boulot de vacances et qu'il doit de ce fait assurer ses arri&#232;res (pour des raisons juridiques, je suppose).

Comme la derni&#232;re version pour Mac (1.516) n'est pas stable et que des modifications (d&#233;j&#224; publi&#233;es mais maintenant indisponibles) y ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; apport&#233;es, il va falloir attendre jusqu'&#224; la rentr&#233;e...


----------



## r e m y (14 Juin 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Pour que ton disque dur soit reconnu par ton mac et ton pc, il te suffit de le formater en FAT32.


 

A tous hasradds, on ne sait jamais, je précise que le reformattage du disque dans un autre format (FAT32 en l'occurence) va effacer touttes les données présentes sur le disque.


----------

